# +*+ أنا فى حاجة شديدة اليك....+*+



## sam_msm (29 فبراير 2008)

نعم يا أبن الله يسوع المسيح أنا  محتاج لك جدآآآآ فى هذه الايام التى ضعف فيها نظرى

فأحيانآ أنظر السراب على أنه حقيقة ويشغل نفسى..!!

لذا ارجوك أن تفتح بصيرتى لكى أنظر الحق والنور فقط أما الظلمة والموت والسراب فبنورك أستطيع أن أميزهم .

سمعى من كثرة الخطية المحيطة بي ومن عدم أمانتى يسمع أصوات العالم وأحيانآ تشد أذنى بعيدآ عن صوتك
ويا خيبة أملى أفقيق على فراغ  ينادى فراغ فى نفسى ولا أجد اللذة فى هذه الاصوات الكاذبة..!!


لذا ارجوك يا أبن الله نقى سمعى وأعطنى نعمة منك لكى أميز صوتك أنت فقط وبالتالى لا أفتح أذنى أو قلبى الا لصوتك فقط.


كثرت همومى فى نفسى حتى طار منى النوم فتذكرت أيام الفرح والسهر معك الى الصباح فحزنت نفسى وصرخت اليك 
يارب اجعل حبك يسكن قلبى بغنى حتى يطير النوم من عينى بسبب التلذذ بحبك .

اه يارب خطواتى بطيئة جدآ نحوك سريعة جدآ نحو العالم وشروره ...!!
فأرجوك قومى خطواتى لتسير بثبات نحوك ونحو الحياة الابدية .

حزن نفسى كثير جدآ من أهمال الجميع لي حتى أعز أصدقائى وأحبائى 
كن أنت يارب صديقى الشخصى وأنت لا يمكن أن تترك صاحبك فثبتنى فى صداقتك الى الابد.

اه اه يارب من سخرية الكثيرين ومن سخرية الشيطان واستهتاره بي ..!!طبعآ لانى فى شدة الضعف يستهتر بى ويسخر منى الشيطان.

انظر الي واسرع يارب لمعونتى ,فأنا الضعيف البائس ومن أجلى هزمت الشيطان وكل جنوده ولحسابى
فمكنى من الانتصار عليه يا من سخر منك الخطاة من أجلي
عندما ارفع نظرى اليك وأجد الجميع يسخر منك فى الصليب ويستهزئون بك تهون جدآ علي نفسى وامسك فيك.

الحياة تضيق من حولي وأشعر كثيرآ جدآ بالاحباط من كثرة الاخفاق حتى في مجالاات الحياة المادية
وكثيرآ جدآ ما أشعر بأنى عديم القيمة والفائدة........!!!!

لكنى ينطق فى قلبي روحك بأنك تريدنى وتريد أن تتكلم بي وتريد أن تتمجد في ضعفي..!!
ولهذا أترك لك يارب نفسى وكل حياتى لكى تعمل فيها ما تريد لم أعد أسألك مرة أخرى يارب ماذا تفعل بي بل كل ما تفعله 
أسير خلفه وأقبله بدون أى كلمة فقط أقول لتكن مشيئتك يارب فى كل حين.


----------



## fredyyy (29 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: +*+ أنا فى حاجة شديدة اليك....+*+*

*يوحنا  14 : 14 *

*إِنْ سَأَلْتُمْ شَيْئاً بِاسْمِي فَإِنِّي أَفْعَلُهُ*

*يوحنا  16 : 24 *

*إِلَى الآنَ لَمْ تَطْلُبُوا شَيْئاً بِاسْمِي. *

*اُطْلُبُوا تَأْخُذُوا لِيَكُونَ فَرَحُكُمْ كَامِلاً.* 
​


----------



## sam_msm (1 مارس 2008)

*رد على: +*+ أنا فى حاجة شديدة اليك....+*+*







[/IMG]

ولكن شكرا للّه الذي يقودنا في موكب نصرته في المسيح كل حين ويظهر بنا رائحة معرفته في كل مكان.

                                                2كو 2 : 14


----------



## Meriamty (3 مارس 2008)

*رد على: +*+ أنا فى حاجة شديدة اليك....+*+*



لكنى ينطق فى قلبي روحك بأنك تريدنى وتريد أن تتكلم بي وتريد أن تتمجد في ضعفي..!!
ولهذا أترك لك يارب نفسى وكل حياتى لكى تعمل فيها ما تريد لم أعد أسألك مرة أخرى يارب ماذا تفعل بي بل كل ما تفعله
أسير خلفه وأقبله بدون أى كلمة فقط أقول لتكن مشيئتك يارب فى كل حين. 


صلاه جميلة جدااااا 


ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك تعب محبتك 



​


----------



## sam_msm (8 مارس 2008)

*رد على: +*+ أنا فى حاجة شديدة اليك....+*+*






[/IMG]


----------



## nader2000 (8 مارس 2008)

*رد على: +*+ أنا فى حاجة شديدة اليك....+*+*

ما اجمل هزا الكلام


----------



## sam_msm (8 مارس 2008)

*رد على: +*+ أنا فى حاجة شديدة اليك....+*+*

شكرآآآآآآآآآ المسيح يبارك فيك


----------



## candy shop (23 أبريل 2008)

*+*+أنا فى حاجة شديدة اليك.+*+*

+*+أنا فى حاجة شديدة اليك.+*+ 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

نعم يا أبن الله يسوع المسيح أنا محتاج لك جدآآآآ فى هذه الايام التى ضعف فيها نظرى

فأحيانآ أنظر السراب على أنه حقيقة ويشغل نفسى..!!

لذا ارجوك أن تفتح بصيرتى لكى أنظر الحق والنور فقط أما الظلمة والموت والسراب فبنورك أستطيع أن أميزهم .

سمعى من كثرة الخطية المحيطة بي ومن عدم أمانتى يسمع أصوات العالم وأحيانآ تشد أذنى بعيدآ عن صوتك
ويا خيبة أملى أفقيق على فراغ ينادى فراغ فى نفسى ولا أجد اللذة فى هذه الاصوات الكاذبة..!!


لذا ارجوك يا أبن الله نقى سمعى وأعطنى نعمة منك لكى أميز صوتك أنت فقط وبالتالى لا أفتح أذنى أو قلبى الا لصوتك فقط.


كثرت همومى فى نفسى حتى طار منى النوم فتذكرت أيام الفرح والسهر معك الى الصباح فحزنت نفسى وصرخت اليك 
يارب اجعل حبك يسكن قلبى بغنى حتى يطير النوم من عينى بسبب التلذذ بحبك .

اه يارب خطواتى بطيئة جدآ نحوك سريعة جدآ نحو العالم وشروره ...!!
فأرجوك قومى خطواتى لتسير بثبات نحوك ونحو الحياة الابدية .

حزن نفسى كثير جدآ من أهمال الجميع لي حتى أعز أصدقائى وأحبائى 
كن أنت يارب صديقى الشخصى وأنت لا يمكن أن تترك صاحبك فثبتنى فى صداقتك الى الابد.

اه اه يارب من سخرية الكثيرين ومن سخرية الشيطان واستهتاره بي ..!!طبعآ لانى فى شدة الضعف يستهتر بى ويسخر منى الشيطان.

انظر الي واسرع يارب لمعونتى ,فأنا الضعيف البائس ومن أجلى هزمت الشيطان وكل جنوده ولحسابى
فمكنى من الانتصار عليه يا من سخر منك الخطاة من أجلي
عندما ارفع نظرى اليك وأجد الجميع يسخر منك فى الصليب ويستهزئون بك تهون جدآ علي نفسى وامسك فيك.

الحياة تضيق من حولي وأشعر كثيرآ جدآ بالاحباط من كثرة الاخفاق حتى في مجالاات الحياة المادية
وكثيرآ جدآ ما أشعر بأنى عديم القيمة والفائدة........!!!!

لكنى ينطق فى قلبي روحك بأنك تريدنى وتريد أن تتكلم بي وتريد أن تتمجد في ضعفي..!!
ولهذا أترك لك يارب نفسى وكل حياتى لكى تعمل فيها ما تريد لم أعد أسألك مرة أخرى يارب ماذا تفعل بي بل كل ما تفعله 
أسير خلفه وأقبله بدون أى كلمة فقط أقول لتكن مشيئتك يارب فى كل حين.


منقول​


----------



## Meriamty (6 مايو 2008)

*رد على: +*+أنا فى حاجة شديدة اليك.+*+*




أترك لك يارب نفسى وكل حياتى لكى تعمل فيها ما تريد 

 لم أعد أسألك مرة أخرى يارب ماذا تفعل بي بل كل ما تفعله

أسير خلفه وأقبله بدون أى كلمة  

فقط أقول لتكن مشيئتك يارب فى كل حين.


ميرسى جدا يا كاندى على الصلاة الجميلة 

ربنا يبارك حياتك وتعب محبتك 


​


----------



## candy shop (8 مايو 2008)

*رد على: +*+أنا فى حاجة شديدة اليك.+*+*



Meriamty قال:


> أترك لك يارب نفسى وكل حياتى لكى تعمل فيها ما تريد
> 
> لم أعد أسألك مرة أخرى يارب ماذا تفعل بي بل كل ما تفعله
> 
> ...




شكرااااااااااااااا ليكى حبيبتى

ربنا يباركك​


----------

